# RM Forum auf  RM Homepage



## BlingBling (6. April 2006)

Wo ist das Forum von auf Bikeaction geblieben??
Der Link dazu ist tot und entfernt.
Haben die das Forum geschlossen??


----------



## iNSANE! (6. April 2006)

Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch schon bemerkt. Evtl mal ne Email an BA schreiben? Finds auch doof. Zum Glueck haben wir ja uns 
Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (6. April 2006)

zerst stand da das forum wird überarbeitet und dann war der Link weg vielleicht habens sie es hald kurz rausgenommen und stellen es dann wieder rein wäre auf jeden Fall blöd weil man bekam auf technische Fragen ect. eigentlich immer ne Antwort. Aber wenn das forum hier weg käme wärs ein größerer Verlust.


----------



## schlappmacher (19. Juli 2006)

Schade, das das BA-Forum einfach geschlossen wurde.   Jedenfalls ist es Mitte Juli immer noch unauffindbar. Ich hoffe, BA macht es wieder auf; da hatten wir "indirekte" Betreuung in technischen Fragen. 

Geschätztes Bike Action Team, wenn ihr vielleicht eine kurze Aussage dazu machen könntet? 
Oder ihr überlegt's Euch, dieses sehr aktive Forum im ibc wieder zu unterstützen. Wie wäre das? Danke!


Grüße,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## Dome_2001 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Link zu Bike Action Forum den ich gefunden habe:

http://forum.bikeaction.de/index.php

Allerdings ist hier wirklich kaum Bewegung drin wenn man sich mal die Post so anschaut.


----------



## schlappmacher (20. Juli 2006)

Tag,

potzblitz, das Forum gibt es (wieder). Mal schauen, ob BA nicht doch dieses Forum zumindest zeitweise betreuen möchte. Ich fänd's gut....

Ciao

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## ...kind (1. August 2006)

Leider wurden im BA Forum immerwieder Viagra Links usw.
hochgeladen, bzw tools die immerwieder solche Beiträge selbstständig wieder aufnahmen; auch nachdem sie gelöscht wurden

...mal sehen was wird


----------

